# no santa claus...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...at least, not for the adults.

this will be the second year, for my family, of no gift giving.

except for the kiddies, of course.

it has been wonderful to be able to opt out of the stress, expense and, in many instances, silliness, of christmas consumerism.

instead of dreading the season, we now look forward to it.

anyone else adopting this policy?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Close. We play Secret Santa and the gift cap is $20. Works great.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

My wife has three sisters and this is the 2nd Christmas of not buying for them. We buy for our parents, and my nephews. My wife has two grandmother's still living, so we get them something small.

Between the nephews, parents and grandmothers, it amount to maybe $150. Her sisters and us usually go in on a gift for her mom and dad.

I agree dh, it's a great policy! Makes the season more about family than presents.

~Andrew


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We will be adopting this policy more out of necessity this year than anything else. But I look forward to the outcome as you have mentioned. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My wife and I have been trying to do this with the extended family (except the kids) but with only limited success. Many have opted for the charity contributions instead, which I like. We exchange the name of charities in which we have an interest and spend there instead. We still do the big dinner and couple of days together.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Our Christmas spending will be low keyed this year too....

One reason is reduction of cost....simply don't have the $$$'s 

The other is because of our youngest son being on tour in Afghanistan and won't be with us so it's kind of cast a cloud on the whole holiday season thing . Honestly , myself and the wife just don't feel like it .


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

We have been dong that for a couple if years now. We love it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nitehawk55 said:


> Our Christmas spending will be low keyed this year too....
> 
> One reason is reduction of cost....simply don't have the $$$'s
> 
> The other is because of our youngest son being on tour in Afghanistan and won't be with us so it's kind of cast a cloud on the whole holiday season thing . Honestly , myself and the wife just don't feel like it .


Hopefully your boy completes his tour safe and sound. Can't ask for a better gift than that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...at least, not for the adults.
> 
> this will be the second year, for my family, of no gift giving.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on this. Other than just buying for the children I would have much more enjoyment on geting together for one big festive dinner.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> My wife and I have been trying to do this with the extended family (except the kids) but with only limited success. Many have opted for the charity contributions instead, which I like. We exchange the name of charities in which we have an interest and spend there instead. We still do the big dinner and couple of days together.
> Peace, Mooh.


...the charity option is a good one!

we had gotten into the habit of exchanging "christmas hints", which ultimately became too much like order-taking.

-dh


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

we kind of do that...we try to buy small stuff for close family (parents, siblings) and then extended family we draw names give a gift max of 20 bones, and then dollar store type stocking stuffers for the rest...now the family has gotten so big though, that now the grandchildren draw names amonst while the adults/parents do it amonst...it cut costs too...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

My wife and I wll be giving each other a half of a roomba this year.
the gift of less vacuuming.

However we have a 5 year old girl, so the budget will be shot on her anyways :smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> we had gotten into the habit of exchanging "christmas hints", which ultimately became too much like order-taking.
> 
> -dh


I've gotten into this habit with my mom, who is eternally unpleased with any gift I can think of, and yes, it does seem kind of ass-backwards and contrary to the spirit of the holidays. But I come from a very small family (me, mom and pop), so I haven't really experienced the stress of having to buy gifts for a ton of people until I started spending Christmas with my GF's family (my parents are orthodox Christians, their Jesus wasn't born til Jan).

I could especially see how having a large family and kids would change things around. I'd probably also set a cap for adults or extended family, or do the Kris Kringle thing. But yeah, the holiday season should be for the kids first (I still count as a kid, right??)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, my kids are 19 and 25, so cash is the way to go with them. We usually do a handcrafted thingy of some kind for our moms and dads. This year Sal is french beading flowers. Other than that, we just spend time together and enjoy it. Maybe get something the both of us want if there is money. Personally I relate more to the Winter solstice on the 21st as my "holiday".


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

About 10 years ago I suggested the charity idea to my family. My mother flew off the handle and called me selfish. Apparently I'd ruined Christmas yet again. Fortunately none of my family speaks to me anymore (not because of that incident though.)

Christmas is much easier with my inlaws. Everyone makes a list of what they want and crosses stuff off of each others lists when they buy it. Usually it's small stuff, mostly food and drinks which we all end up sharing anyway, and then one big board game for us to all play together. Great fun.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

kat_ said:


> About 10 years ago I suggested the charity idea to my family. My mother flew off the handle and called me selfish. Apparently I'd ruined Christmas yet again. Fortunately none of my family speaks to me anymore (not because of that incident though.) QUOTE]
> 
> Holy shit that was funny! Were we separated at birth?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hopefully your boy completes his tour safe and sound. Can't ask for a better gift than that.


Yes , it will be good to have him home again near the end of May , No gift could replace that .


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...at least, not for the adults.
> 
> this will be the second year, for my family, of no gift giving.
> 
> ...



Our family is still old school but I think that's a great policy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

kat_ said:


> About 10 years ago I suggested the charity idea to my family. My mother flew off the handle and called me selfish. Apparently I'd ruined Christmas yet again. Fortunately none of my family speaks to me anymore (not because of that incident though.)


This is going to sound a little strange but: it's nice to know there are other people out there who are relieved they don't speak to their family any more. I had to cut most of my side out of our lives over the past year and a half and it's been hard. Sucks, but sometimes life without them is better than life with them.

Thankfully my inlaws are cool.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> This is going to sound a little strange but: it's nice to know there are other people out there who are relieved they don't speak to their family any more. I had to cut most of my side out of our lives over the past year and a half and it's been hard. Sucks, but sometimes life without them is better than life with them.
> 
> Thankfully my inlaws are cool.


I think there are more of us out there than you know. My bro and I get along better when we don't speak... :smile: That's why "they" say "you can't pick your family"!!!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I could live without the gift giving thing but I don't know how Christmas'y it would feel. I personally like giving gifts. As frustrating as the shopping experience can be, that trip to the mall does put me into the Christmas spirit.

My family, with all the nieces and nephews now has grown to 19 people and we all spend Christmas eve together and celebrate a traditional European Christmas dinner. It is awesome and truly the greatest part about Christmas. That, and watching National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I could live without the gift giving thing but I don't know how Christmas'y it would feel. I personally like giving gifts. As frustrating as the shopping experience can be, that trip to the mall does put me into the Christmas spirit.
> 
> My family, with all the nieces and nephews now has grown to 19 people and we all spend Christmas eve together and celebrate a traditional European Christmas dinner. It is awesome and truly the greatest part about Christmas. That, and watching National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.:smile:


I miss that about the East Coast. Every Year was the same ritual at my folks house. Cabbage Rolls and Lasagna for dinner then off to the Pub for Christmas Cheer... My In-Laws have no traditions at all and don't understand my need for them... Still I keep trying!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I miss that about the East Coast. Every Year was the same ritual at my folks house. Cabbage Rolls and Lasagna for dinner then off to the Pub for Christmas Cheer... My In-Laws have no traditions at all and don't understand my need for them... Still I keep trying!



Cabbage rolls and Lasagna? Odd combination, yet strangely I find myself drawn to the idea.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Cabbage rolls and Lasagna? Odd combination, yet strangely I find myself drawn to the idea.


Anybody remember this great combo?

[youtube=Option]6uICUA0AX7E[/youtube]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...at least, not for the adults.
> 
> this will be the second year, for my family, of no gift giving.
> 
> except for the kiddies, of course.


Summed up nicely by this Tweet from* @*shitmydadsays:


"Everybody's broke, so here's the rule for Christmas this year; if you still shit your pants, you get a present. Otherwise tough shit."

:smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Summed up nicely by this Tweet from* @*shitmydadsays:
> 
> 
> "Everybody's broke, so here's the rule for Christmas this year; if you still shit your pants, you get a present. Otherwise tough shit."
> ...


That Twitter feed is funny as hell. Apt. Apt I tell you.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I havent celebrated christmas in 20 odd years, and aside from the human race taking a day off from their usual rudeness routine, I tell people its a complete waste of resources and prevents an efficient society. For this, I have been labelled by certain family members, The Dirty Jew for not paying tribute to them as I would Caesar. Since I dont practice Judaism, and believe we live in a computer generated universe, I feel they may be misguided and easy led. Just as those who celebrate Fat Man Day/Little Bastard Birthday.............


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...at least, not for the adults.
> 
> this will be the second year, for my family, of no gift giving.
> 
> ...



Yes... and it makes life a lot easier:smile:

Myself, my wife, my mom and dad - we all agree its unnecessary just to buy each other gifts for the sake of spending money. Just spending the time together, etc is more than enough. And like you said, less stressful!

AJC


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*For the Ships family*

We are not going to really give gifts like we use to, except to the grandkids and even then it will not be like it once was.
we celebrate christmas for the spirit of the holiday, (sorry I am non religious) I do have my beliefs which I keep to myself.
As for some of you who are seperated from your families all I will say is that I understand that not everybody is going to get along with their family members and for that I do hope it works out for you either way and that you remember to raise a glass aqnd enjoy the things you do have and the company that keeps a smile on your face and the music that you share will make others smile.ship............ sends out peace and love to all my family members here there and everywhere


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In a way for couples it makes sense to not get each other anything. We do that--if we want or need something and we can afford it & it makes sense--we get it, and sometimes we just spend money for fun.

But why go into debt and go through the stress of buying extra gifts when it's our money anyway?

As far as families go--we simplified that years ago--gifts for the kids and parents-but not the siblings. (And it's getting so that what do my parents really need.)

It helps avoid greed, saves money, and focuses us on enjoying each other's company.

I say leave the gift giving to the kids--because that part of it is fun.
I have trouble thinking of what I want when people ask me. (The guitar stuff I GAS for is mostly more than is sensible to spend on a Christmas gift.)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...at least, not for the adults.
> 
> this will be the second year, for my family, of no gift giving.
> 
> ...


I love this idea. I wish I could, but too much pressure from family.

They dont get that I like the time off work, some relaxation, a few drinks and maybe some chocolates and a nice meal (I dont even like turkey or ham though). All thr runnign around shopping, travelling etc. just makes it a stressful event that I cant wait until its over.
I neither want or need any gifts, I'm lucky enough to save I have just about everything I want, and I think everyone in family is more or less in the same position.

The best xmas I ever had was when in university, a girlfriend and I went to Puerto Vallarta for the holidays and came back for new years eve. Warm sun, peace and quiet, completely relaxing the way a holiday should be.

ahh... memories.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

the wife and I already spent our gift money on each other.....we did some home renovations - so we're not buying for each other this year (although I did snag a little somethin somethin for her that'll officially be from the little one)

the 20 year old University student will get cash

but I cannot help it - I MUST have a tree full of presents on Xmas morn....so looks like the 10 year old is gonna win out!

as for the family - the outlaws are in florida, and my side gets gift certs

we all gather for a pot luck dinner - no turkey - last year it was an Italian theme...this year - I'm totally thinking Cabbage rolls and perogies (the local polish hall makes the best cabbage rolls on earth, and there's no comparing the perogies from the Ukrainian deli on the other side of town - a true perk of living in the shwa!)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> .this year - I'm totally thinking Cabbage rolls and perogies (the local polish hall makes the best cabbage rolls on earth, and there's no comparing the perogies from the Ukrainian deli on the other side of town - a true perk of living in the shwa!)


...yum!

what is that place called?

-dh


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...yum!
> 
> what is that place called?
> 
> -dh


Anne's Deli......they're in the "east mall" - a strip mall on the east end of the Bond / King street split just west of Harmony Rd...you can buy 'em hot or frozen (frozen ones are raw so be prepared for some boiling at home)

the polish hall (General Sikorski..sp?) is on Stevenson rd north of the Oshawa airport...they sell 'em hot - takeout or eat in on sunday evenings (except for long weekends)....bring cash

Halendas (there's a few of them around the shwa - closest to me is Taunton / Ritson across from the waltzing weasel) also has a mean cabbage roll and perogie stash - but NOT the ones behind the counter - the ones in the Fridge in the little round trays - delivered cooked and ready to go by St Gregory's church every tuesday....but be careful to read the label on the perogies - it's hard to distinguish between potato/cheese and (gag) Sauerkraut.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Summed up nicely by this Tweet from* @*shitmydadsays:
> 
> 
> "Everybody's broke, so here's the rule for Christmas this year; if you still shit your pants, you get a present. Otherwise tough shit."
> ...


Oh, man, I nearly blew my coffee out my nose when I read this. Too funny!


----------

